# Need help finding transplant trays



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://planterspride.ca/en/product_details.php?cat_id=2&id=21

Can.T used to sell them but they stopped selling them.

I called Sheriden Nurseries and tthey told me they only sell the 72 seedling starter kits and not the transplant one.  I checked Home D but no dice. If anyone spots them let me know. I need about 8 of them.

Thank you in advance. I prefer the 18 pot with tray then the replacement containers.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Check Wallyworld - I always see them in there.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

A Hydroponics store should have all the stuff you need. But it is kind of late for starting outside vegetable plants.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

For the past few years Loblaws garden centers have been taking back all kinds of pots and giving people $5 credit for every 25 or something. They don't mind if you forage in the used pots, IME. I've gotten some huge pots there, and they always have small pots and trays and 'paks'. Square 4" or 10cm pots are a standard for perennials, so you should be able to find plenty. They are a lot thicker walled and stronger than the flimsy ones in that kit.

N.B. The $5 coupons are only good on purchases of $50 or more, IIRC.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

NVES said:


> Check Wallyworld - I always see them in there.


I'll check it out. I find the tray to be very durable. The pot however if handled roughly will break but I've always handled it carefully and have gotten a few seasons out of it.



> TBemba A Hydroponics store should have all the stuff you need. But it is kind of late for starting outside vegetable plants.


I'll have a greenhouse errected this year and heatsinks in the works to retain heat.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

NVES said:


> Check Wallyworld - I always see them in there.


Which location did you see them at? Are they the plastic moulded tray with plastic pots or the plastic tray with peat fiber pots?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

OK, I'm a cheapass, but in the past I've used clear egg cartons. They work fine.


----------

